
Ask HN: Do you want 12 issues of Software Age mag (1968-1970)? - tomlogic
I&#x27;m cleaning my office, and found 12 issues of Software Age (&quot;the magazine for programmers * mathematicians * analysts * edp * managers&quot;) spanning January 1968 to May 1970.  They used to belong to my father.<p>I hate to throw these out, but cannot keep them.  I&#x27;m in the Bay Area, and see that the Computer History Museum isn&#x27;t interested in &quot;mass-produced magazines or journals&quot;.<p>I&#x27;m doing a lot of other office cleaning and can&#x27;t devote much time to hunting down someone who wants this, so I&#x27;m just going to post here.  Willing to mail to any interested party.
======
mrbill
archive.org - look up Jason Scott/@textfiles on twitter.

------
simonblack
scan them.

They don't take up very much space at all as .pdf files. An advantage is that
they can be donated either as printed, or as scanned, to one or more of the
archive sites. Ensure that there are enough dots/inch when scanned so the text
is easily read.

